# Lost on a sump



## setarei (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a used aquarium that came with a 30 gallon sump. Now I paid special attention to the setup so that I could put it back toghether and have figure out the puzzle to how water gets drained into the sump but missed the part about pumping water to the tank.

It came with 2 pumps which I figured would just each pump water up to the tank and the pvc pipes it came with seem to fit that idea.

The problem is that there's a drilled float switch on the return side of the sump that will close if the water is higher than it should be. It has a open pvc threaded hole on the outside of the sump. What does that attach to?? The pump? I figure it's to prevent the pumps from running dry but I really don't get it.

I've attached pictures of the float switch.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

that would be the auto top off line. attach it to a water source, or seal it off if you don't use it.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

that float looks well used. if you plan on using it maybe take it off and give it a good cleaning.
it could jam and either not fill, leading the tank to run dry (you'd probably notice first) or worse case it will not shut and flood your room.

most people hook it to a bucket reservior attached to a small pump, or even gravity fed.
that being said. make sure the pump is rated to handle that kind of back pressure. it only will feed in water a couple times a day.


----------



## setarei (Apr 21, 2010)

That makes so much sense. I have no idea why it didn't occur to me. Thanks.


----------

